# I found the cure for constipation!



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Go to you're local pharmacy, buy a reusable anema bag and mix 1 cup of black coffee to 1 quart of warm water. Do these everyday for about 1 month you will instintly get relief. Also watch the toilet carefully you will find some bizarre looking things afterwards. I have had IBS for 12 years plus took all the laxatives i'd take up to 6 per day and nothing would happen. I would go up to 9 days without having a BM. I was put on Zelnorm, Then miralax, then amitza nothing helped. I had ultrasounds on my colon and a lower GI they found nothing. I was having bad pains and finally my masseuce helped me told me about the anemas with coffee and it really works. Well the other day I did one and I saw some things in the toilet that looked like worms and guess what it was? ROUNDWORMS, about 90 to 95% of everybody gets them. I was told by the masseuce that it in deed was roundworms and Ii could also be human parasites too. So she put me on a colon cleanse. People get the worms from fresh vegetables, meat, swimming in public pools and lakes. If you lead a normal life then you probably got them too. The side affects are guess what? IBS, soreness, chronic headaches, nervousness, depression, ADHD in children. Yellowish watery stool. I just want to save alot of people money from going to the doctors and try what I have it really works!Hope this helps.


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

I may just try that. Has anyone else done so?


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Yes. My whole family has. My sister in law also has the roundworms so were doing this together ( the treatments) not the enemas lol. It really works and I feel like a new person again.


ABNormal said:


> I may just try that. Has anyone else done so?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Have you tried water enema also?If so,does the coffee enema dosen't creat sigmoid water retention(water enema does to me)?


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I saw a health show one time and they suggest a whole pot of coffee- cold of course!!! would it be more effective if you just ued coffee and no water?Lori


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

That seems a little harsh lol. No im not sure I just do the 1 cup and it works great for me.


lorilou said:


> I saw a health show one time and they suggest a whole pot of coffee- cold of course!!! would it be more effective if you just ued coffee and no water?Lori


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Just using the water didn't do anything for me.


SpAsMaN* said:


> Have you tried water enema also?If so,does the coffee enema dosen't creat sigmoid water retention(water enema does to me)?


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

fordgirl96f250 said:


> Go to you're local pharmacy, buy a reusable anema bag and mix 1 cup of black coffee to 1 quart of warm water. Do these everyday for about 1 month you will instintly get relief. Also watch the toilet carefully you will find some bizarre looking things afterwards. I have had IBS for 12 years plus took all the laxatives i'd take up to 6 per day and nothing would happen. I would go up to 9 days without having a BM. I was put on Zelnorm, Then miralax, then amitza nothing helped. I had ultrasounds on my colon and a lower GI they found nothing. I was having bad pains and finally my masseuce helped me told me about the anemas with coffee and it really works. Well the other day I did one and I saw some things in the toilet that looked like worms and guess what it was? ROUNDWORMS, about 90 to 95% of everybody gets them. I was told by the masseuce that it in deed was roundworms and Ii could also be human parasites too. So she put me on a colon cleanse. People get the worms from fresh vegetables, meat, swimming in public pools and lakes. If you lead a normal life then you probably got them too. The side affects are guess what? IBS, soreness, chronic headaches, nervousness, depression, ADHD in children. Yellowish watery stool. I just want to save alot of people money from going to the doctors and try what I have it really works!Hope this helps.


 Yes Ford girl I also believe in using coffee enemas ,there is a few directions people might not know about to get results from coffee enemas heres what Ive learned over time1 Use full strength black coffee (not decaf!!!)in a mix of 1.5 qts.coffee to 1.5 qts water in a 3 qt enema bag ,be sure to check temp of solution ,make it 90-93 degrees2Best position to take coffee enema is butt up - hands and knees ,head low ,hips high,this helps all 3 qts go in easier and its more comfortible to hold solution in for reommended 15-20-30 minutes3If you start getting cramps before all 3 qts are in your tummy,click the clamp closed ,and take deep breaths ,until cramps pass ,then start flow again4After taking entire enema bag contents,massage your belly gently,listen to music in headphones to pass time while holding it in for as long as possible- 15 minutes for 1 st timers5When expelling squat on toilet seat or raise feet off ground to angle as close to squatting as possible,then press on tummy as it comes out!!6.Some people use clear water or Fleet saline enemas after expelling to rinse coffee residue out fullyGood luck,!!


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I could never hold it that long but It really helps me because thats the only way lately im able to have a bm. And it sure relieves alot of pressure in my stomach. They told me to lay on my left side to do the enema because I had a really bad blockage after I do the water enema I then go on my knees so the water goes through the intestine. But very good directions.Thanks MuchFordgirl


poundinpat said:


> Yes Ford girl I also believe in using coffee enemas ,there is a few directions people might not know about to get results from coffee enemas heres what Ive learned over time1 Use full strength black coffee (not decaf!!!)in a mix of 1.5 qts.coffee to 1.5 qts water in a 3 qt enema bag ,be sure to check temp of solution ,make it 90-93 degrees2Best position to take coffee enema is butt up - hands and knees ,head low ,hips high,this helps all 3 qts go in easier and its more comfortible to hold solution in for reommended 15-20-30 minutes3If you start getting cramps before all 3 qts are in your tummy,click the clamp closed ,and take deep breaths ,until cramps pass ,then start flow again4After taking entire enema bag contents,massage your belly gently,listen to music in headphones to pass time while holding it in for as long as possible- 15 minutes for 1 st timers5When expelling squat on toilet seat or raise feet off ground to angle as close to squatting as possible,then press on tummy as it comes out!!6.Some people use clear water or Fleet saline enemas after expelling to rinse coffee residue out fullyGood luck,!!


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

fordgirl96f250 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I could never hold it that long but It really helps me because thats the only way lately im able to have a bm. And it sure relieves alot of pressure in my stomach. They told me to lay on my left side to do the enema because I had a really bad blockage after I do the water enema I then go on my knees so the water goes through the intestine. But very good directions.Thanks MuchFordgirl


 Hi Fordgirl, no one is able to hold it in for 20=30 minutes at first,it takes practice ,deep breathing,,patience,a firm bed ,strong knees and a lover/friend to give encouragement and to control the off/on clip of the enema hose-luckily my g/f was an expert in administration of large volume coffee enemas,the secret to avoid cramping is stopping the flow immediatly at the first sign of cramping,breathing and waiting for the cramps to pass,then start the flow again,repeating until bag is empty.The reason to hold for 20-30 minutes is for the coffee to flow through all the capillaries in the liver and the gallbladder to dissolve any gallstones. it took me at least 10 times to practice hulding it so long to get to 30 minutes


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I was wondering if you guys truly have IBS.I mean 9 days without going!DO YOU STILL PASS GAS WHEN YOU ARE CONSTIPATED LIKE THAT?I feel sore down there after an enema.Why the coffee would be different?


----------



## jyoti (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi there, Spasman you go nine day without going, just wondering. If so read my posts, maybe it will help you. Jyoti


----------



## kinglouie (May 15, 2007)

Coffee makes a BIG difference! read on! COFFEE: THE ROYAL FLUSHhttp://www.ralphmoss.com/coff.html-me


SpAsMaN* said:


> I was wondering if you guys truly have IBS.I mean 9 days without going!DO YOU STILL PASS GAS WHEN YOU ARE CONSTIPATED LIKE THAT?I feel sore down there after an enema.Why the coffee would be different?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> ROUNDWORMS, about 90 to 95% of everybody gets them.


Exclusive of pinworm infection in children, make that *0.*90 to *0.*95 of a percent of everybody who gets them and they don't cause constipation.


> The side affects are guess what? IBS, soreness, chronic headaches, nervousness, depression, ADHD in children


Nope, nothing to do with roundworms.


> Coffee makes a BIG difference! read on!


Yeah, it's dumb.


----------



## Haunted (Mar 29, 2007)

flux said:


> Exclusive of pinworm infection in children, make that *0.*90 to *0.*95 of a percent of everybody who gets them and they don't cause constipation.Nope, nothing to do with roundworms.Yeah, it's dumb.


Flux where do you get all your info from?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

jyoti said:


> Hi there, Spasman you go nine day without going, just wondering. If so read my posts, maybe it will help you. Jyoti


No not me.The member above didn't went for 9 days.In my case,I HAVE TO go everyday because of OVERPRODUCTION of gas.


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Yes they do cause constipation, I have been dealing with this for years and didnt even know it. Since I have been doing the coffee I haven't been having constipation as much. And I did read an article that says 90 to 95% people do have parasites and intestinal worms and they dont know it. The MDs dont think its possible for us only 3rd world countries get it.


flux said:


> Exclusive of pinworm infection in children, make that *0.*90 to *0.*95 of a percent of everybody who gets them and they don't cause constipation.Nope, nothing to do with roundworms.Yeah, it's dumb.


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

I have went 9 nines before without going. It is very uncomfortable and even laxatives didn't work for me. The coffee is a stimulant kinda like a laxative and it does help move the intestines.


SpAsMaN* said:


> No not me.The member above didn't went for 9 days.In my case,I HAVE TO go everyday because of OVERPRODUCTION of gas.


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Very rarely do I pass gas I get so bound up that I think the gas cant even pass through. The enemas help me eliminate the gas and the bowl thats bound up in there. For me it does not make me hold water I feel alittle bloated after the enema but it subsides within an hour or two. I sometimes get a litlle sore too after the enema I just try to use alot of ky jelly that helps. I have a hemmoroid and it gets irritated if I dont use the jelly.


SpAsMaN* said:


> I was wondering if you guys truly have IBS.I mean 9 days without going!DO YOU STILL PASS GAS WHEN YOU ARE CONSTIPATED LIKE THAT?I feel sore down there after an enema.Why the coffee would be different?


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Yea I was wondering the same thing????? It is posted on alot of different websites about constipation caused by intestinal worms and human parasites. But I guess not everyone is a doctor?? But im just trying to help people and let them know what I have found out and what helps me without costing people alot of money by going to docters that dont want to face the truth.


Haunted said:


> Flux where do you get all your info from?


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Whats dumb? Do you have constipation? Have you tried the coffee enemas?? If not then why post that?


flux said:


> Exclusive of pinworm infection in children, make that *0.*90 to *0.*95 of a percent of everybody who gets them and they don't cause constipation.Nope, nothing to do with roundworms.Yeah, it's dumb.


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

fordgirl96f250 said:


> Yea I was wondering the same thing????? It is posted on alot of different websites about constipation caused by intestinal worms and human parasites. But I guess not everyone is a doctor?? But im just trying to help people and let them know what I have found out and what helps me without costing people alot of money by going to docters that dont want to face the truth.


 Youre right fordgirl, a lot of people in the USA have it and dont know it ,undercooked red meat ,or spoiled meat from incorrect temperature storage or used after freshness date are causes.Plus a lot of USA meat is never tested ,the USDA doesnt allow private meat packing plants to do their own tests ,only the Feds can,and they only test 1 % of USA meat. Worms and parasites are a cause of a lot of constipation in humans,coffee enemas are effective for this type of C,because the acids in the coffee(especially caffeinated)will kill most parasites and worms better than regular water or saline solution enemas. Coffee is also effective in dissloving gallstones better than most other non-prescription remedies,if enema is held in at least 20-30 minutes .


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> Yes they do cause constipation,


No, it does not.


> Worms and parasites are a cause of a lot of constipation in humans


*Worms and parasites do NOT cause constipation in anyone.*


> And I did read an article that says 90 to 95% people do have parasites and intestinal worms and they dont know it.


The article was false.


> Yea I was wondering the same thing?????


Somebody made it up. You?


> Whats dumb?


Using coffee for an enema is dumb.


> Coffee is also effective in dissloving gallstones


*False.* Coffee has no effect on gallstones. And no enema of any kind affects gallstones.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

It's not dumb Flux if it help her.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

SpAsMaN* said:


> It's not dumb Flux if it help her.


That assumes her story is factual.


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Where did this guy come from???(Flux)? He must be a bored lonely little man that has nothing more to do but to make stupid comments about stuff he doesnt even know.Buddy you need to grow up and get a life. Because obviously you like being in everyone elses.Thats all I got to say.


flux said:


> That assumes her story is factual.


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

fordgirl96f250 said:


> Where did this guy come from???(Flux)? He must be a bored lonely little man that has nothing more to do but to make stupid comments about stuff he doesnt even know.Buddy you need to grow up and get a life. Because obviously you like being in everyone elses.Thats all I got to say.


i agree fordgirl ,how about we end this thread by saying -everyones case is unique no two colons are exactly the same,what might work for some,wont for another,no treatment is wrong if it helps your unique situation,enemas are great for some,wrong for others.............. We all are just giving our own successful remedies here,dont say someone else is wrong if you dont approve of their remedy,fordgirl was just trying to be helpful with her own success story,ease up on her please......


----------



## Kelby (May 23, 2007)

Enemas are definitely effective, but they have a downside. They wash away bacteria, good and bad. When you flush out the beneficial bacteria, you run the risk of harmful bacteria repopulating your colon. You also condition your colon to become even more sluggish than it already is. I did the enema thing for years, which always horrified any new doctor I went to see. Can't deny that nothing cleans your colon like a good water flush, but doing this long-term causes problems. If you plan to continue with the enemas, you'd be wise to add a high quality probiotic to ensure you're introducing good bacteria back into your colon. Enemas are also time-consuming and you have to be meticulous in steralizing everything. I think its true that many people carry parasites. They're a lot more common than most realize, but most of them are microscopic and generally undetectable. I don't think its true that such a high percentage of people carry roundworms. Roundworms are a rather large parasite that create miserable itching. Parasites can potentially cause bowel problems, but certainly can't explain everyone's IBS. My tormenting constipation problems are caused by a ridiculously sluggish colon with spastic tendencies. I'm very certain parasites aren't my problem, but I'm glad that you discovered something that helps you. I hope you continue feeling good.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

You got a point kelby.enema can make ibs worst by sluggishing the left sigmoid colon...i had that with water enema after few uses....


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Yes. I believe what you're saying, I heard they sell floralites excuse my spelling that is a good bacteria that you can take to put the good bacteria back, My problem was being on antibiotics for a long time and it killed off all my good bacteria. But id much rather being doing enemas everyday to flush these friggin parasites from my system and worry about everything else later (kinda freakin out) about this whole parasite thing. I have at least 3 different parasites in me and I can identify everything that is leaving my system very well. But yes I can understand where you're coming from after these parasites are gone I hopefully should be feeling alot better. And the reason I am telling everyone about the coffee enemas is , is thats the way I found out I was infested with these critters after I cleaned out my colon is when I noticed them afterwards.Thanks for adviceFordgirl


Kelby said:


> Enemas are definitely effective, but they have a downside. They wash away bacteria, good and bad. When you flush out the beneficial bacteria, you run the risk of harmful bacteria repopulating your colon. You also condition your colon to become even more sluggish than it already is. I did the enema thing for years, which always horrified any new doctor I went to see. Can't deny that nothing cleans your colon like a good water flush, but doing this long-term causes problems. If you plan to continue with the enemas, you'd be wise to add a high quality probiotic to ensure you're introducing good bacteria back into your colon. Enemas are also time-consuming and you have to be meticulous in steralizing everything. I think its true that many people carry parasites. They're a lot more common than most realize, but most of them are microscopic and generally undetectable. I don't think its true that such a high percentage of people carry roundworms. Roundworms are a rather large parasite that create miserable itching. Parasites can potentially cause bowel problems, but certainly can't explain everyone's IBS. My tormenting constipation problems are caused by a ridiculously sluggish colon with spastic tendencies. I'm very certain parasites aren't my problem, but I'm glad that you discovered something that helps you. I hope you continue feeling good.


----------



## Kelby (May 23, 2007)

Fordgirl, I really appreciate your efforts to educate us about parasites and bowel problems. That's not everyone's issue, but it's a problem for some and I'm sure you're offering really helpful info for those who share your problem. I'm 46 and have suffered from miserable IBS-C since I was in grade school. My teachers as far back as elementary school used to carry me to the nurse's office when I'd collapse on the floor with horrible cramping from not having had a bowel movement for days and days on end - that's a sad situation for a 10 year old. Consequently I developed a keen interest in nutritional medicine and have read every book under the sun on nutrition and holistic intervention. I've read good things about your coffee enemas. A coffee enema flushes toxins in a way that water enemas can't. I've also read a few books on IBS and I know that bacterial imbalances in your colon can be a culprit. Frequent enemas destroy the good bacteria, and that's not a good thing. I've read that when you wash all the bacteria out of your colon, it's the harmful bacteria that tends to repopulate most aggressively. I have to say, however, that I used to give myself enemas almost daily for about 3 years. It just can't be denied that they keep you nice and clean. My IBS didn't improve as a result, but I can't say that it worsened either. I stopped the enemas primarily becaue they were so time consuming and because doctors I would see would wag their fingers at me and caution me that they're really not a good idea. But jeesh, as all of us who've spent our lives suffering from this horrible affliction called IBS-C, what is the answer?! Fordgirl, if coffee enemas are making you feel good and empty and normal ... you go girl.


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

What you wrote here about coffee enemas sounds interesting enough for me to try. However, my concern is, doesn't your colon get addicted to enemas? Foodgirl, you said to do this for 30 days - what happens next? Did your BM resolve back to normal?I guess I'm just scared that doing daily enemas for a month will reduce the motility of my colon (which is already slow).


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Kelby said:


> A coffee enema flushes toxins in a way that water enemas can't.


False. Makes no difference nor is it relevant. Toxins are *normal*.


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

You know when you get educated enough to know what you're talking about then you should reply to a thread, until then keep you're comments to yourself because last time I checked toxins are not normal. You are not a doctor so quit trying to act like one.


flux said:


> Make that miseducate.Make that for none.False. Makes no difference nor is it relevant. Toxins are *normal*.


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Im not back to normal yet, I just finished my first treatment for worms and parasites. Its gonna take me a while to get to normal. I haven't heard anything about enemas being addictive but im not saying for sure that they aren't. Im just saying what has helped me. I did hear earlier in this thread that if you do alot of enemas it flushes you're good bacteria away but technically I think mine was gone anyway because of the antibiotics I was on for so long. But im gonna purchase some after I get over this terrible situation. But the coffee enemas will clean you out if you're bound up. Regardless of what DR. FLUX says.Thanks Fordgirl


Zara said:


> What you wrote here about coffee enemas sounds interesting enough for me to try. However, my concern is, doesn't your colon get addicted to enemas? Foodgirl, you said to do this for 30 days - what happens next? Did your BM resolve back to normal?I guess I'm just scared that doing daily enemas for a month will reduce the motility of my colon (which is already slow).


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for your answer! I'm really glad to hear that coffee enemas helped you!Did you also suffer from bloating and has that also improved? Constipation is only a part of my problem; bloating and the cramps are the worst. Also, what do you do when you have to travel and just cannot do an enema (you're staying at other people's houses, etc.)?You said that you just finished your first treatment - for how long do you plan on going? I was under the impression that this is a 30-day thing.Sorry for all my questions, I'm just trying to get as much info as I can before I actually try it


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> But the coffee enemas will clean you out if you're bound up.


]Any enema is going to clean out the distal part of the colon. Is that news?


fordgirl96f250 said:


> toxins are not normal.


*False.* The function of the colon is to store toxin waste and then eliminate it when practical. All living things make toxins. It's a part of life.


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

My first treatment refers to the parasite cleansing. I have another 15 day treatment on that. But the coffee enemas ive been doing now for about 1 1/2 months now and I still have some blockages so im gonna continue until im done with the cleanses and make sure that the blockages are gone then i'll just do them when I get really bad because you don't want to rely on them all the time. As for going to a friends and staying im not sure unless you feel comfortable doing them there. If not maybe skip it for then and resume them when you get home.Thanks Fordgirl


Zara said:


> Thanks for your answer! I'm really glad to hear that coffee enemas helped you!Did you also suffer from bloating and has that also improved? Constipation is only a part of my problem; bloating and the cramps are the worst. Also, what do you do when you have to travel and just cannot do an enema (you're staying at other people's houses, etc.)?You said that you just finished your first treatment - for how long do you plan on going? I was under the impression that this is a 30-day thing.Sorry for all my questions, I'm just trying to get as much info as I can before I actually try it


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

So what you're telling me is that toxins are normal? Come on get real. If toxins are so normal that its ok to get boils and skin infections, dizzy, lightheaded, nauseated, and liver and pancreas poison?Try doin some research on toxins because they aren't good for you. And my colon doesn't empty out when its practical I am constipated remember?Fordgirl


flux said:


> ]Any enema is going to clean out the distal part of the colon. Is that news?*False.* The function of the colon is to store toxin waste and then eliminate it when practical. All living things make toxins. It's a part of life.


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

First, sorry to have called you "foodgirl"







. I guess now that I'm so paranoid about the right food to eat, I just see it everywhere!I was in a lot of pain on Wednesday so I tried the coffee enema and actually had less bloating the next day. SInce then I ate quite a few peanuts on Thursday night and I'm back where I was before the enema. I might try another one tomorrow.Anyway, I just wanted to say thank you for providing all that information on coffee enemas. Everyone's different but I'm always eager to find out what worked for others and get inspired that way and hopefully find some relief for myself.


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Im glad that you felt better. It will tke some time ive been doing them for awhile now and I am feeling so much better. I am finally getting rid of these parasites and toxins that have been making me sick for quite some years. The next time you go to the doctors have them test you for parasites its a simple blood test that they can do. At least if the test comes back negative then you can rule that out. But alot of people have them and don't know it. Its something that the doctors don't want to admit that we have. I just don't want anyone to get as sick as I was and have to suffer for years with them.Thanks Fordgirl


Zara said:


> First, sorry to have called you "foodgirl"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

blood test? just any blood test or a specific blood test?i'm going to a parasitologist soon just to check things out as well.http://www.cnn.com/HEALTH/library/DS/00688.htmlround worms can cause intestinal blockage right and that can lead to constipation?


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Yes they can cause blockages. Thats what ive been dealing with for a long time. I will never go through this again I am going to do parasite cleansings every year whether I need it or not lol. The blood test you need would have to be one that checks for parasites not just any regular blood test. Just tell you're doctor you want a parasite blood test.Thanks Fordgirl


postmortem said:


> blood test? just any blood test or a specific blood test?i'm going to a parasitologist soon just to check things out as well.http://www.cnn.com/HEALTH/library/DS/00688.htmlround worms can cause intestinal blockage right and that can lead to constipation?


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

I was already tested for parasites and fortunately don't have them







but thanks!I eneded up doing another coffee enema yesterday so now I just have to wait and see how they'll work for me in the long run









fordgirl96f250 said:


> Im glad that you felt better. It will tke some time ive been doing them for awhile now and I am feeling so much better. I am finally getting rid of these parasites and toxins that have been making me sick for quite some years. The next time you go to the doctors have them test you for parasites its a simple blood test that they can do. At least if the test comes back negative then you can rule that out. But alot of people have them and don't know it. Its something that the doctors don't want to admit that we have. I just don't want anyone to get as sick as I was and have to suffer for years with them.Thanks Fordgirl


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Just wondering how you're doing Zara?Fordgirl


Zara said:


> I was already tested for parasites and fortunately don't have them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 17015 (Jul 6, 2005)

fordgirl96f250 said:


> Go to you're local pharmacy, buy a reusable anema bag and mix 1 cup of black coffee to 1 quart of warm water. Do these everyday for about 1 month you will instintly get relief. Also watch the toilet carefully you will find some bizarre looking things afterwards. I have had IBS for 12 years plus took all the laxatives i'd take up to 6 per day and nothing would happen. I would go up to 9 days without having a BM. I was put on Zelnorm, Then miralax, then amitza nothing helped. I had ultrasounds on my colon and a lower GI they found nothing. I was having bad pains and finally my masseuce helped me told me about the anemas with coffee and it really works. Well the other day I did one and I saw some things in the toilet that looked like worms and guess what it was? ROUNDWORMS, about 90 to 95% of everybody gets them. I was told by the masseuce that it in deed was roundworms and Ii could also be human parasites too. So she put me on a colon cleanse. People get the worms from fresh vegetables, meat, swimming in public pools and lakes. If you lead a normal life then you probably got them too. The side affects are guess what? IBS, soreness, chronic headaches, nervousness, depression, ADHD in children. Yellowish watery stool. I just want to save alot of people money from going to the doctors and try what I have it really works!Hope this helps.


Does your body become dependent in this type of thing? I won't use stimulant laxatives because of that reason, besides laxatives can trigger IBS-C episodes (gas, pain etc). I'm on my last few Zelnorm pills (I've started taking half of a 6mg dose a day), and am starting to freak out. I was without it over the weekend because I thought I lost it (the Zelnorm), and already started to feel the pain again after a couple days. This morning I found it thankfully, took just half a pill, and already feel better. I don't know what I'll do without my Zelnorm. It took 2 years, but my body finally became normal again while using it, now I have to stop. I'm considering ordering over the internet but not sure if the products should be trusted, besides the fact that it was recalled.


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi fordgirl, I was on vacation so I wasn't able to do enemas there (no privacy). I struggled a lot but it was partially because my eating schedule was crazy - nibbling and snacking, large meals, etc. I did a coffee enema once I got home this past weekend and although I'm not 100% ok I do feel much better than last week. I usually try to go as many days as I can before doing my enema just because I don't have the time most mornings. However, when I do them they do bring me relief.


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Good. Im glad you're feeling better. I think once you get everything cleared out you'll feel even more better. Im starting to do much better too. Im finally starting to get my blockages out too. Keep me posted.Thanks Fordgirl


Zara said:


> Hi fordgirl, I was on vacation so I wasn't able to do enemas there (no privacy). I struggled a lot but it was partially because my eating schedule was crazy - nibbling and snacking, large meals, etc. I did a coffee enema once I got home this past weekend and although I'm not 100% ok I do feel much better than last week. I usually try to go as many days as I can before doing my enema just because I don't have the time most mornings. However, when I do them they do bring me relief.


----------



## 18894 (May 17, 2006)

fordgirl96f250 said:


> Go to you're local pharmacy, buy a reusable anema bag and mix 1 cup of black coffee to 1 quart of warm water. Do these everyday for about 1 month you will instintly get relief. Also watch the toilet carefully you will find some bizarre looking things afterwards. I have had IBS for 12 years plus took all the laxatives i'd take up to 6 per day and nothing would happen. I would go up to 9 days without having a BM. I was put on Zelnorm, Then miralax, then amitza nothing helped. I had ultrasounds on my colon and a lower GI they found nothing. I was having bad pains and finally my masseuce helped me told me about the anemas with coffee and it really works. Well the other day I did one and I saw some things in the toilet that looked like worms and guess what it was? ROUNDWORMS, about 90 to 95% of everybody gets them. I was told by the masseuce that it in deed was roundworms and Ii could also be human parasites too. So she put me on a colon cleanse. People get the worms from fresh vegetables, meat, swimming in public pools and lakes. If you lead a normal life then you probably got them too. The side affects are guess what? IBS, soreness, chronic headaches, nervousness, depression, ADHD in children. Yellowish watery stool. I just want to save alot of people money from going to the doctors and try what I have it really works!Hope this helps.


----------



## 18894 (May 17, 2006)

I've looked for enema bags but all I've been able to find are the disposable ones that have the liquid already in them.Where do you find the reusable ones? I'd love to try the coffee enema. Nothing else seems to work.Thanks for any info. any of you can give. I'm anxious to try this.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

You can get a kit with a proper bag - we got one from the internet.


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Walgreens drug store has them. Their in the femine section or the laxitive section I don't remember exactly.Fordgirl


----------

